# 2006 Jetta GLI Front bumper parking lights



## RonJon749 (Apr 23, 2008)

Hello, 
Im looking for a site or a place where i can purchase said parts. I ordered some off Ebay from "Streetune" but they did not fit the car, even though they assured me they were the right parts.







Need a little help! Thanks


----------



## RonJon749 (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: 2006 Jetta GLI Front bumper parking lights (RonJon749)*

Bumping. Anyone know anywhere?


----------



## RonJon749 (Apr 23, 2008)

Please, anyone know? Bump!


----------



## ridefit1825 (Feb 28, 2012)

go to this site if you still need parts 
http://www.ecstuning.com


----------

